# Lost goose?



## MrShane (Jul 21, 2019)

I live in Riverton and we still have Urban Geese around, but this was a strange deal last night.
I was working in my shop and a dang Canada goose walks in.
I have video but can’t get it to load.


----------



## MrShane (Jul 21, 2019)

I live in Riverton and we still have Urban Geese around, but this was a strange deal last night.
I was working in my shop and a dang Canada goose walks in.
I have video but can’t get it to load.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Super cool! He looks comfortable.


----------



## JerryH (Jun 17, 2014)

You know you're going to feel bad the next one you shoot🙂


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

That's cool. My fiance raised a Canadian Goose this year. It won't leave the ranch, even when a flock of honking geese flies over.


----------



## MWScott72 (May 23, 2011)

Maybe he shot this one off camera?? 

So interesting that we, as hunters, can be so keyed on shooting certain animals, and in the next moment are taking them in. I love it, but it is something the anti's will never understand.


----------



## JerryH (Jun 17, 2014)

FIANCE!! No wonder you've been so quiet lately. Good for you!


----------



## Packout (Nov 20, 2007)

Fiancé and a ranch? Sheesh. I didn't get the invite. 

Neat goose picture. You should band it.


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

I think he mentioned it previously, but has kept it low key. 

I didn't get an invite either.


----------



## MallardFlew (Feb 22, 2012)

wyogoob said:


> That's cool. My fiance raised a Canadian Goose this year. It won't leave the ranch, even when a flock of honking geese flies over.


How do you know it was Canadian? jk congrats on the engagement!


----------



## backcountry (May 19, 2016)

I've never had a Canada Goose in my garage but I have had a western grebe in my bath tub.


----------



## utahbigbull (May 9, 2012)

I guess a goose in your hand, AND in your shop, beats two in the bush.

I see a training opportunity to gain a new hunting buddy my friend!


----------



## Slap That Quack (Mar 2, 2017)

That's crazy!


----------



## MrShane (Jul 21, 2019)

Rest of story:
I wanted so bad to keep it, it would follow me around from garden, to front yard, and back to garden.
If I went inside it would wait on my porch for me.
And that was only from last night about 8:30 pm when he showed up till About noon today. 
Yep, I did the right thing and called the DWR.
I begged them to let me keep it or if that was not possible to help me get it banded and released at my duck club.
The DWR was amazing, but I could only be allowed two choices:
1st. I was allowed to keep it only if I immediately applied for a permit, but the catch was that it was a Fed permit with no promises I could keep it and an unknown timeframe for approval.
During the waiting period I was not allowed to keep it in an enclosure, which I was afraid my 2 year old Lab would eventually lose his mind and ‘retrieve’ it for me. My dog minded his manners with the goose when I was around, but he has proven to be an incredible retrieving machine already and he about shivered himself out of his skin when I had him around the goose.
The goose would fly from my garden to my front yard over my dog and about blow my dog’s mind.
Very risky decision for the health of the bird.
2nd. Have the DWR pick it up. A very cool DWR employee named Jason came out and got him at noon today.
The goose would be used in some type of educational program on how a wild goose could imprint on a human so easily.
I chose #2 because of how much I cared for the bird.
I know, crazy.
I had the bird in my possession for only 16 hrs.
The tear in my eye as Jason drove ‘my’ goose away was caused by dust in the air, nothing more….


----------



## MWScott72 (May 23, 2011)

Hopefully Jason will let you know where he is performing so you two can re-connect. Cool story!!


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

I can just imagine a bird dogs feelings with a bird that they usually bring back to you when they see one just running around in the yard. It would be like dangling a candy bar in front of a starving person. 

I would see if I could get visitation rights....


----------



## pollo70 (Aug 15, 2016)

Make him your shop security watch goose!


----------



## MrShane (Jul 21, 2019)

JerryH said:


> You know you're going to feel bad the next one you shoot🙂


Jerry,
That thought has already crossed my mind….


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

MrShane said:


> I chose #2 because of how much I cared for the bird.
> I know, crazy.


⬆ This is called being a SPORTSMAN.We aren’t monsters. We care about preserving life when appropriate.

Hats off for doing the right thing


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

Bax* said:


> We aren’t monsters.


Speak for yourself.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

johnnycake said:


> Speak for yourself.
> 
> View attachment 149365


That gif made it lololololol


----------

